# Mein schattiger Schwimmteich



## Europa (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich bin jetzt seit Wochen eifrig dabei, das Forum zu durchstöbern, das ich sehr sympathisch finde.
Vor kurzem habe ich mich angemeldet, und jetzt wollte ich anfangen, meinen Teich vorzustellen.
Die Idee zum Teich kam vermutlich kurz nach dem Hauskauf, aber die Umsetzung hat Jahre gedauert.
Von Anfang an wollte ich den Teich an einem eher schattigen Ort graben, weil bei uns jeden Sommer Wassermangel herrscht und außer Trinkwasser (und Duschen und so) jeglicher Wasserverbrauch verboten ist. Dadurch, dachte ich, bleibt die Verdunstung niedrig.
Ich sehe ja, dass dem nicht ganz so ist wie ich mir das dachte, die Verdunstung findet trotzdem statt, wenn vielleicht auch nicht ganz so arg wie wenn der Teich an der Sonne wäre.
Dafür habe ich festgestellt dass die Temperatur des Teichs sehr wohl durch den Schatten beeinflusst wird: es ist wirklich sehr kalt, ich habe mich noch nicht um ein Messgerät gekümmert, aber es geht nur sehr langsam rein, und nach dem Schwimmen braucht man einen heißen Tee 
Allerdings war ja das Wetter dieses Jahr sehr regnerisch, und mein Teich erst ca 4 Monate alt, es wird ja vielleicht noch ein bisschen wärmer.

Also die Bauphase: Bagger können nicht aufs Grundstück in meinen Garten (oder aber ich hätte teilweise eine Garage abreißen müssen) - also habe ich den Teich von Hand gegraben, mit häufiger Hilfe von Kindern und Freunden.
Der Erdboden wird nach kurzer Zeit von Kalksand und dann hartem Kalk abgelöst, ein mitleidiger Nachbar hatte mir spontan einen Presslufthammer ausgeliehen, das war ein riesen Unterschied, trotzdem ging es nur sehr langsam voran und die Gesundheit hatte ich mir auch ruiniert (jahrelange Entzündungen der Schulter durch die einseitige Belastung)

Die ersten zwei Jahre ging es sehr schnell, und dann die nächsten 8 Jahre stockend voran.
Das Problem der letzten Jahre war dass ich Angst hatte, zu kurz zu messen, und dann mit einer zu knappen (EPDM) Folie dazustehen. Dadurch habe ich sicher mindestens 2 Jahre verloren, weil ich es immer wieder auf die lange Bank schub. Und dann kam Corona, das war auch noch mal ein Jahr. Aber dieses Jahr haben wir es endlich geschafft!

Und gestern die erste Libelle gesehen, das war ein echtes Highlight. Ich wohne im Ballungsgebiet Paris, rund herum ist sehr wenig Grün, und keine mir bekannten Teiche in der Nähe.

Der Teich ist so ca 2 Meter tief (ich müsste noch mal messen jetzt wo das Wasser drin ist) mit flacheren Bereichen auf beiden Seiten, in denen ich die Pflanzenbereiche eingeplant hatte. Es hat nicht ganz so geklappt, da der kleine __ Holunder auf der einen Seite inzwischen riesig geworden ist, und die ganze Zone so schattig, dass da vermutlich fast nur Moose wachsen können. Das wurde jetzt kurzerhand zum Einstieg umfunktioniert und man kann gemütlich langsam mit den Stufen sich an die eisige Kälte gewöhnen 
Im Moment habe ich die Pflanzen möglichst in der Sonne abgestellt, bin aber noch nicht mit dem Rand fertig, dann werden sie etwas mehr verteilt.

Gefüllt wurde etwa die Hälfte mit Leitungswasser, der Rest mit Regenwasser. Ich habe 5 Zisternen also 5000l, die ich aber auch für den Garten brauche. In Planung ist nochmal mindestens 6000l zu haben.
Ich habe den Teich nicht geimpft, aus Sorge, mir vielleicht irgendwelche invasiven Lebewesen in den Teich zu setzen. Also geht es langsam voran, ich habe noch kaum wasserspezifische Insekten gesehen - außer Mückenlarven und gestern die Libelle 

An Technik habe ich einen Kescher, der jeden Tag zum Einsatz kommt, ein Laubnetz für den Herbst, und ich werde mir normalerweise einen Schlammsauger kaufen, für das Sediment, das ja raus muss. Ich lese im Moment darüber im Forum nach, habe aber noch keine Entscheidung getroffen - bis zum Herbst habe ich ja noch mindestens zwei drei Monate Zeit 

Das Wasser ist im Moment eher grün-braun, vorher war es ziemlich grün, die Sichtweite ist hervorragend - bis so ca 40cm (vorher 10). 
Ich habe noch keinen Wassertest gemacht, es riecht nicht schlecht, etwas modrig, ich habe keinen Ausschlag oder sonstiges nach dem Schwimmen, die Pflanzen wachsen. Nach einer Kindheit mit Moorsee-baden ist die Wasserqualität für mich völlig ausreichend.

Ich finde das Forum echt toll, die vielen technischen (filter)Diskussionen machen mir allerdings etwas Sorge, die Prophezeiungen dass alle entweder gleich oder später -teuer- in Filter investieren müssen auch. Andererseits hätte ich vielleicht nie einen Teich gegraben wenn ich das Forum früher entdeckt hätte, aus Angst, da so viel Geld und Technik investieren zu müssen.

Nach diesem sehr langen Text ein oder zwei Fotos, ich will ja auch immer die Fotos sehen


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2021)

Erstmal herzlichen Willkommen im Forum.
Dann:


Europa schrieb:


> Die Idee zum Teich kam vermutlich kurz nach dem Hauskauf, aber die Umsetzung hat Jahre gedauert





Europa schrieb:


> Die ersten zwei Jahre ging es sehr schnell, und dann die nächsten 8 Jahre stockend voran


Das erste mal Respekt, viele hätten nach 10 Monaten schon hingeschmissen.
Und ein Glück das du auch so lange brauchst, da hab ich ja für die Planung noch ein oder zwei Tage Zeit 
Und noch mal Respekt, vor der Tagelöhner arbeit über diese Zeit.
Und alle guten Dinge sind drei.
Das ist ein wirklich schönes Stück Erde geworden.

Achso da war noch eins Respekt für dein deutsch 
Jetzt noch eine kleine Antwort zur versteckten Frage  zum Filter.
In deinem Fall würde ich ohne großartig Geld zu verbrennen einen selbstgebauten Bürstenfilter in Schwerkraft plus einen Luftheber neben den Teich stellen.
Das geht im Eigenbau recht preiswert, wartungsarm und mit ganz geringem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Turbo (19. Juli 2021)

Salü
Willkommen bei uns Teichsuchtis.
Einen hübschen Teich hast du dir da gebaut.
Für mich ist Wasserwechsel das Allheilmittel für fast alles im und am Teich.
Vermutlich habt ihr auch regnerische Zeiten.
Das wichtigste: Glaube keinem, der sagt das klappt nicht.
Haben sie bei mir auch behauptet.  
Viel Spass mit dem Teich


----------



## Europa (19. Juli 2021)

Hach ist ja nett, so schnelle Antworten  
Danke für die Komplimente , Troll 20 (ich sehe oft eure wirklichen Namen aber kann sie mir (noch) nicht merken -Ron?)
Ich bin nach der Schule nach Frankreich gezogen, Deutsch ist meine Muttersprache, also ist das Kompliment zu Unrecht gemacht worden. Danke trotzdem!

Es fehlen in meinem ersten Beitrag auch die Smileys, da ich den Text kopiert habe und es nicht möglich zu sein scheint, zu korrigieren. Ich hoffe,meine Selbstironie über die hervorragende Sichtweite war trotzdem zu erkennen 

Danke für den Tip mit dem Filter und dem Wasserwechsel. Ich habe schon mehrere Male gesehen, dass Mitglieder diese Bürstenfilter erfolgreich installiert haben, habe aber bisher noch nicht nach dem Fachartikel gesucht. Was ein Luftheber ist weiß ich eigentlich auch (noch) nicht.
Etwas Wasserwechsel gab es in letzter Zeit durch die heftigen Regenfälle eigentlich schon, aber das Wasser wird hinterher ein paar Tage sehr braun und nicht sehr ansprechend.
Ich warte einfach noch ein paar Monate, die Pflanzen sind noch kaum gewachsen, Wasserflöhe habe ich auch noch nicht entdeckt, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau nach was ich suche : im Internet sind Großaufnahmen, und die Flöhe sind ja winzig. Vielleicht habe ich ja doch ein paar. Ich suche jedenfalls weiter!

Die Idee wäre ja schon, mit haufenweise Pflanzen das Wasser zu filtern. Und die Schwebealgen stören mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Europa (19. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Das wichtigste: Glaube keinem, der sagt das klappt nicht.
> Haben sie bei mir auch behauptet.
> Viel Spass mit dem Teich


 ach bei dir auch? Ich hatte einige Schwarzseher ("ist dir überhaupt klar, wie viel Aushub das wird, wie willst du den denn wegbringen" / "bist du denn schon fertig mit deinem Teich? Nein? Wie viele Jahre dauert das jetzt schon?")
Aber auch Leute, die von der Idee begeistert waren, und auch einige die geholfen haben (vor allem die letzten paar Kubikmeter, die wir in Eimer schaufeln mussten und dann nach oben wuchten, dann herausklettern und in eine Schubkarre schütten)
Es waren wilde Zeiten


----------



## Kolja (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,

das sieht wunderschön aus bei Dir. So als wäre der Teich schon immer da gewesen.

Wasserflöhe treten in "Haufen" auf und sehen aus wie bewegliche Wolken im Wasser.
Was hast du denn für Pflanzen eingesetzt?
Gibt es auch Platz für Unterwasserpflanzen?

Bewundernswert finde ich dein Durchhaltevermögen und die Geduld, die du an den Tag legst. Bei so viel Geduld wird dir das Pflanzenwachstum (falls du die richtigen findest) sehr schnell vorkommen.

Viel Spaß hier. Und achso magst du deinen Vornamen schreiben?


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2021)

Europa schrieb:


> (ich sehe oft eure wirklichen Namen aber kann sie mir (noch) nicht merken -Ron?)


Schau mal in die Signatur: 
*Liebe Grüße vom Forums-Troll 
René*


zum Thema Luftheber findest du hier einen kleinen Crashkurs. 
Einfach auf das Wörtchen hier        ^  drücken, da passiert auch nichts schlimmes.


----------



## Europa (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo Kolja, danke für die nette Begrüßung und das Kompliment über den Teich  (da sind wir wohl wie stolze Eltern, nicht wahr ).
Ich hatte einfach so weit in jede Richtung gegraben wie möglich, und deswegen stehen jetzt die Bäume direkt am Wasser. Das gefällt mir auch sehr gut und ist auch sehr lehrreich. Zum Beispiel wusste ich nicht, dass der __ Efeu das ganze Jahr Blätter abwirft, und dass die ersten trockenen Kirschblätter gleich nach den letzten Holunderblüten das Wasser verzieren 

Das allerschönste aber, mit dem ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet hatte, war dass die Sonne (also wenn sie dann Mal das Wasser trifft) sich von unten nach oben in all den Stämmen und Zweigen spiegelt. Wenn man da so schwimmt oder am Rand sitzt und ein bisschen Wind kommt auf, dann ist es so was von traumhaft, ich kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen!

Überhaupt hätte ich nie gedacht, dass der Teich so viel Raum in meinem Leben einnehmen würde. Nur zum Beispiel: vorher ging ich eigentlich immer mit dem Kaffee durch den ganzen Garten, jetzt bleibe ich gleich am Anfang, beim Teich stehen und komm nicht davon los. Morgens trinke ich meinen Tee vor der Arbeit jetzt immer im Garten anstatt im Haus, und abends noch einen, und wenn es regnet, trinke ich einen mit Regenschirm. Den Tropfen zuzusehen ist auch herrlich. Also "Teichverrückte" ist wirklich zutreffend!

Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung der Wasserflöhe, ich hatte schon in einem thread gelesen, dass man sie abends mit der Taschenlampe gut sehen kann. Mein Handy hatte aber bisher nur Mückenlarven entdeckt. Wie eine Wolke, das hilft, also das habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich schaue doch mal ob ich in der Nähe welche kaufen könnte.

Wasserpflanzen : ich habe bei NG mehrere Sets Taschenpflanzen und Filtergraben Pflanzen gekauft. Da waren auch einige Unterwasser Pflanzen drin. Ich habe ja öfter in der NG Webseite gelesen, und wusste dass die Unterwasserpflanzen die wichtigsten sind. Beim Bestellen hatten ich und meine Visakarte das Gefühl, großzügig eingekauft zu haben, jetzt im Teich sieht es nach nicht sehr viel aus. Ich habe aber auch noch einiges zu zweit in einen Korb gepflanzt, weil ich die Menge falsch berechnet hatte : NG spricht von einer Pflanze, aber es kommen zwei, und das eigentlich für alle. Da gingen uns rasch die 50 Körbe aus...
Die Lieferung kam auch "zu früh" an, am Donnerstag oder sogar Mittwoch? Ich rechnete mit Freitag 
In den Päckchen stand drin, dass teilweise sofort gepflanzt werden muss, wir haben spät, nach der Arbeit angefangen, bei Kälte und Regen die Körbe mit Fließ auszukleiden, Sand und Lehm zu mischen, die kleinen Beschreibungen zu lesen im immer spärlicheren Tageslicht...
Die nicht so dringenden haben wir dann in Wasser getränkt und am nächsten Abend weitergemacht, aber das Wasser hatte die kleinen Papiere mit der Beschreibung aufgeweicht, und ich habe dann vieles in die gleiche Höhe gestellt, und weiß nicht unbedingt, was ich alles habe 
Aber nichts invasives, und nur lokale Pflanzen laut NG Webseite, das war mir wichtig.
Ich habe dann später die Einzelbeschreibungen angesehen, und vieles wieder zuordnen können. 
Die meisten Pflanzen, auch die Unterwasserpflanzen, sind schon ganz gut gewachsen. Vielleicht hat dieses Wachstum die Sichttiefe erhöht? 

Liebe Grüße Tonja


----------



## Europa (20. Juli 2021)

Danke René für den Link, ich lese mir das morgen genau durch!


----------



## Europa (30. Juli 2021)

Ich habe die letzten Tage ausdauernd nach Wasserflöhen gesucht (auch im Handel, da gibt es aber im Moment keine) und denke, ich habe inzwischen doch welche. Viele. Wunderbar!
Ich finde viele solcher __ Schnecken im Teich, sind die reingefallen (dann würde ich retten was geht) oder sind das welche, die im Wasser wohnen? Ich habe viel gegoogelt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Marion412 (31. Juli 2021)

Spitzschlammschnecken, die leben im Teich, drin lassen


----------



## TeichChaot (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo Tonja,

hab nun Euren Teich entdeckt. Oha. Was für eine Geschichte. So eine Geduld MUSS ja belohnt werden. Drücke Euch feste die Daumen.
Und es sieht richtig toll aus.
Finde Eure Einstellung auch sehr gut.
Wir sind da manchmal etwas zu chaotisch. Aber wir arbeiten dran


----------



## Rhz69 (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

Könnte eine __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke sein. Die kann im Teich bleiben. Ist das Gehäuse mit einem Deckel verschlossen?

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo Tonja,
das könnte auch eine Schnauzenschnecke sein. Die soll bei uns recht häufig vorkommen. Kann sie ihr Gehäuse mit einem Operculum (Deckel) verschließen? Hat sie lange Fühler, wenn sie im Wasser umherkriecht? Ist das die größte oder gibt es noch größere?
 Sumpfdeckelschnecken werden 4,5 cm groß. Schnauzenschnecken nur 1,5 cm, wie die in deiner Hand.
Und Schnauzenschnecken haben einen vorstreckbaren Mund. Daher der Name.
In einem Glas mit Teichwasser kann man die Tiere sehr schön bestimmen.

Und: Herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.


----------



## Europa (1. Aug. 2021)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten! Ich antworte dann in ein paar Tagen, im Moment habe ich keine Zeit


----------



## Europa (14. Aug. 2021)

Nach längerer Urlaubspause bin ich wieder bei meinem Teich. Zum ersten Mal bin ich nicht tief betrübt, meinen üblichen Urlaubsort (im schönsten Bundesland Baden-Württemberg ) mit Moorseen zu verlassen, weil ich ja endlich hier auch ins Wasser kann 

Vielen Dank für die Schneckennamen, ich habe sie gegoogelt. Spitzschlammschnecken sind es wahrscheinlich nicht, weil sie tatsächlich sehr klein sind.
Ich habe auch ein paar __ Schnecken in ein großes Gurkenglas getan, aber sie bewegen sich weder darin noch im Wasser. Es könnte natürlich auch an ihrer französischen Mentalität liegen,und sie befinden sich im Dauerstreik...
Sie haben nicht wirklich Deckel, bei manchen kann man so ca 5mm vom Rand die eigentliche (dunkelfarbene) Schnecke erahnen.
Ich werde aber noch mal welche ins Glas tun, gegen Abend, vielleicht sind sie ja nachtaktiv.

Nach 10 Tagen und viel Regen ist der Teich wieder sehr grün, und die Sichtweite ist wieder auf fast null. Ich habe auch noch was entdeckt, das zuckerwatteartig neben einer Seerose wächst, nicht schleimig, aber es scheinen Fadenalgen zu sein. Ich habe ein Foto angehängt, falls jemand bestätigen kann. (Ich dachte immer Fadenalgen wären schleimig, das sind die hier überhaupt nicht)
Das finde ich echt interessant und lustig, wenn dem so ist : es soll ja ganz selten sein, dass Schwebealgen und Fadenalgen gleichzeitig auftreten, mein Teich möchte anscheinend nicht konform sein. 

Und die 10 Tage Abwesenheit haben mir noch ein kleines Geschwader an roten __ Libellen beschert, die sich paaren und dabei ein Ende ins Wasser tauchen, das könnte die Eiablage sein laut Internet. 
Die erste Seerose blüht, ein paar andere Pflanzen auch, schön ist es!


----------



## Sonnengruesser (17. Aug. 2021)

Fadenalgen sind gar nicht schleimig, fühlen sich eher an wie Stoff oder Vlies. Oft vermischen sie sich aber auch mit "normalen" Grünalgen, die sind dann schleimig.


----------



## Kolja (17. Aug. 2021)

1 A - Fadenalgen


----------



## Europa (17. Aug. 2021)

Ich finde sie ja eigentlich sehr hübsch.
Was ist dann das schleimige grüne Zeug das auf der Oberfläche treibt und zerfällt wenn man es keschern möchte? Ich habe darüber gelesen und auch schon auf Wasseroberfläche gesehen (bei mir nicht, glücklicherweise)
Meine Schwebealgen sind ja auch völlig wartungsfrei  die können es auch nicht sein

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Aug. 2021



Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Fadenalgen sind gar nicht schleimig, fühlen sich eher an wie Stoff oder Vlies. Oft vermischen sie sich aber auch mit "normalen" Grünalgen, die sind dann schleimig.


Grünalgen habe ich jetzt voreilig mit Schwebealgen gleichgesetzt. Ich gucke mal auf Internet


----------



## TeichChaot (17. Aug. 2021)

Soweit ich das überblick sind das rumtreibende Fadenalgen.

https://teichratgeber-garten.de/algenarten-im-teich/


----------



## Europa (17. Aug. 2021)

Anscheinend gibt es das, wenn es zu viele Fadenalgen sind. Ich habe sie vorsichtig mit der Hand rausgezogen, nicht klinisch rein gemacht (schließlich helfen sie ja beim Nährstoffe aufnehmen)
Blöd ist nur, dass Libelleneier? Libellenlarven? in solchen Algen vorhanden sein sollen (echt gut dass es Internet gibt)
Und die __ Libellen würde ich gerne haben...   das war mein Traum von Anfang an.
Ich werde ab jetzt die Algen wirklich direkt an den Rand legen, falls da schon Getier wäre. Ich habe zwar keins gesehen, aber ich hatte keine Brille auf


----------



## TeichChaot (17. Aug. 2021)

Solange Du ohne Brille die Algen von den Pflanzen und den Teich von der Terrasse unterscheiden kannst ist doch alles gut....


----------



## BumbleBee (3. Sep. 2021)

Liebe Tonja, 

Deine Beiträge lesen sich wie eine Liebesgeschichte, da wird einem ganz warm ums Herz 

Obwohl sich unsere Teiche grundlegend unterscheiden, kann ich Deine Teichsucht vollends nachvollziehen, wir sind am Montag aus dem Urlaub in Südtirol zurück gekommen, von einem Ort, an den wir seit Jahren fahren und den ich sehr liebe. Ein Magen Darm Infekt hat es dieses Jahr etwas getrübt, nichts desto Trotz bin ich, daheim angekommen, fast ausschließlich am Teichufer rumgehangen, so dass mein Mann recht treffend bemerkte "kaum zuhause bei den Fischen, geht es dem Kind wieder gut" 

GLG Jessy


----------



## Kolja (3. Sep. 2021)

Europa schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur, dass Libelleneier? Libellenlarven? in solchen Algen vorhanden sein sollen (echt gut dass es Internet gibt)


Ich ziehe die Algen flach auseinander und suche durch. Ich hoffe, ich finde die meisten. Aus den Fadenalgen die am Rand liegen können sie sich manchmal nicht gut befreien.


----------



## Europa (4. Sep. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Algen flach auseinander und suche durch. Ich hoffe, ich finde die meisten. Aus den Fadenalgen die am Rand liegen können sie sich manchmal nicht gut befreien.


Hei Andrea, das ist eine gute Idee! Ich muss nur noch rausfinden wie Libelleneier aussehen und wie groß sie sind.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Sep. 2021



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Liebe Tonja,
> 
> Deine Beiträge lesen sich wie eine Liebesgeschichte, da wird einem ganz warm ums Herz
> 
> Obwohl sich unsere Teiche grundlegend unterscheiden, kann ich Deine Teichsucht vollends nachvollziehen


Hallo Jessy, das ist nett von dir! 
Ich habe versucht, deinen Teich anzusehen, aber ich finde die Bilder nicht, nur deine Beiträge (bin eigentlich exklusiv mit Handy eingeloggt, vielleicht liegt das daran)
Ich möchte ja keine Fische, schon wegen dem viel größeren Aufwand und der Verantwortung. Aber wenn ich so Beiträge lese, kann ich langsam immer besser verstehen, warum alle so begeistert sind. 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Sep. 2021

Ja so ein Teich ist schon was Tolles, wie gesagt vernachlässige ich den Rest des Gartens seither ziemlich. Wobei mit vernachlässigen gemeint ist, dass ich nur noch ab und zu einen Rundgang mit meinem Kaffee mache und alles betrachte, was da so wächst, anstatt (fast) jeden Tag.

Es kommen gefühlt immer mehr Vögel an den Teich. Wenn ich morgens mit meinem Tee auftauche, gibt es viel Geflatter. Sobald ich eine Minute still sitze, kommen die meisten zurück und sind schwer beschäftigt mit Holunderbeeren, sich gegenseitig jagen und in den Bäumen rascheln. Also entweder kennen sie mich und stufen mich als harmlos ein, oder sie vergessen dass ich da so still wie möglich sitze.
Am Überlauf habe ich einen Rest EPDM hingelegt, damit das überlaufende Wasser nicht etwa den Erdwall abträgt. In diesem EPDM stagniert etwas Wasser, ich leere ab und zu den Kescher darin aus weil mir die Mückenlarven etwas leid tun, und sie außerdem großartiges Vogelfutter sind. Wenn schon sterben, dann wenigstens nützlich! Das Wasser dieser Pfützen mit vermodernden Blättern stinkt natürlich auch etwas.
Was soll ich sagen, ganze Vogeltrupps baden darin, obwohl ich nebenan mehrere große Deckel habe, deren Wasser häufig gewechselt wird (Da baden aber schon auch Vögel). Im Teich erfrischt sich fast niemand, einen kleinen habe ich gesehen, der gerade genug Wasser in einem Pflanzkorb hat. 

Die alten Kirschbäume die mehr oder weniger nah am Teich stehen, sind mit __ Efeu bewachsen, der gerade zu blühen anfängt. Weintrauben hängen auch drin, also gibt es Insekten und Vögel zuhauf.  Heute habe ich meinen Tee in einem Meer von Bienenbrummen getrunken, mit ein paar __ Libellen die über das Wasser flitzen. Die roten kümmern sich nicht um mich, aber die grünblaue interessiert sich sehr für mich, das trifft sich gut, ich mich auch für sie! Laut Internet ist es eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, die vom NABU Brandenburg als "Neugieriger Mini-Hubschrauber" betitelt wird. Passt perfekt!

Übrigens schwimmen die (meisten?) Holunderbeeren schön brav auf der Oberfläche, wo ich sie dann abkeschern kann. Besser als die Kirschen im Frühjahr!


----------



## Kolja (5. Sep. 2021)

Europa schrieb:


> Ich muss nur noch rausfinden wie Libelleneier aussehen und wie groß sie sind.



Wie die Eier aussehen weiß ich auch nicht. Aber die Larven sind leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Europa (9. Sep. 2021)

Ich habe ein *Problem.*
Und zwar der Teich. Kaum bin ich zu Hause, renne ich hin. Zur Zeit geht es direkt ins Wasser, und da bleibe ich dann bis mir so kalt ist dass es wirklich nicht mehr geht.
Also eigentlich sollten alle Internet-Seiten über Teiche ein Warnbanner tragen müssen "Vorsicht, macht extrem süchtig" ich werde diesbezüglich wohl irgendwo einen Antrag stellen müssen.
Das Wasser hat nur ca 19 Grad, wie geht das denn weiter wenn es wieder kälter wird... ich sehe schon dass ich mir einen Neoprenanzug kaufen muss.
Heute morgen wäre ich beinahe nicht los gekommen, weil so viele Blätter auf dem Wasser getrieben haben, und ach, bloß noch schnell ein bisschen keschern..
Und dann kommt wieder irgend ein netter Vogel, dem muss auch noch zugesehen werden.
Meiner Tochter im Home-Office werden mahnende Nachrichten geschickt, bloß in der Mittagspause nicht zu vergessen, nachzusehen ob die Seerosenblüte jetzt endlich aufgegangen ist (ist sie nicht, wir warten schon seit über einer Woche, die Spannung zehrt uns auf)
Ich sag's ja *Problem*


----------



## Europa (10. Sep. 2021)




----------



## BumbleBee (11. Sep. 2021)

Aaaach häääärrschisch!  Was für eine Sorte ist das?


----------



## Europa (12. Sep. 2021)

Habe ich von NG und die heißt Greggs Orange Beauty. Durch die verschiedenen Farben (und beim richtigen Lichteinfall) sieht sie aus, als ob sie von innen heraus leuchtet. Und sie duftet, zwar zart, aber bezaubernd, eine Mischung zwischen Bittermandel, Zitrone und Vanille, schon deswegen muss ich weiter ins Wasser, damit ich an ihr riechen kann


----------



## Europa (23. Sep. 2021)

Meine Teichbiologie bereichert sich still und heimlich. Neulich beim keschern ist mir ein __ Käfer ins Netz, der anstatt sich an das Netz zu klammern lieber untertauchte. Ich hab ihn dann natürlich wieder ins Wasser entlassen. Bin schon mal gespannt, was ich in Zukunft entdecken werde. Bis jetzt hatte ich Eintagsfliegenlarven, dauerstreikende __ Schnecken und jetzt Käfer, und natürlich tausende von Libelleneiern, von denen hoffentlich viele zu Larven werden. Und das Wasser hat sich wieder etwas geklärt, gerade genug für die Fadenalgen im flachen Bereich  

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 23. Sep. 2021

Ach, eine Sorte Insekten habe ich vergessen: Die Wildbienen, die sich zu dutzenden ins Wasser stürzen  das liegt wohl am blühenden __ Efeu direkt über dem Wasser
(Hol ich natürlich wieder raus, Ehrensache)


----------



## Europa (26. März 2022)

Moin alle zusammen
Seit drei Tagen ist die Keschersaison wieder eröffnet... eigentlich würde ich die Blütenblätter ja am liebsten schwimmen lassen.
Jedenfalls bin ich wieder in jeder freien Minute am Teich und genieße es


----------



## Europa (30. Apr. 2022)

Mein Teich ist jetzt ungefähr 1 Jahr alt. Ich habe den Rand immer noch nicht mit Pflanzenmatten fertiggestellt (habe dieses Wochenende vor, weiterzumachen), irgendwie ging die Zeit zu schnell vorbei...

Ich habe wie schon zu Anfang gesagt keinerlei Technik, außer einem Kescher.

Das Wasser ist mal mehr, mal weniger grün-braun und trüb. Beim Vergleich mit den Fotos von letztem Juli sieht es ungefähr gleich trüb und grünlich aus, also keine Verschlechterung.
Es riecht nicht schlecht, ich empfinde es als angenehm. Die Fadenalgen bringen zusätzlich noch so einen Meeresduft, was ich unglaublich gut finde, wenn dann noch die Möwen vom Kanal in der Nähe am Himmel kreisen und schreien, ist die Illusion fast vollständig. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass Süßwasseralgen auch so riechen wie die am Meer. Das war eine tolle Überraschung.

Ich finde, dass der "ohne Technik" Ansatz bis jetzt noch gut funktioniert. Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht!

Dieses Jahr habe ich also Fadenalgen dazu bekommen, die ich immer wieder von den Pflanzen abziehe. Ich stelle fest, dass die Algen voll mit __ Schnecken und Wasserasseln sind, die ich dann versuche, wieder ins Wasser zu werfen.
Meine gekauften Pflanzen sind zwar schon gewachsen, aber immer noch nicht so viel wie ich es mir vorstelle, oder bei euren Teichen sehe. Deswegen mache ich auch nur wenige Algen pro "Jäten" weg, die bringen ja auch Sauerstoff in den Teich. Ich hole sie vor allem aus den Pflanzen raus, damit sie nicht überwuchert werden.

Letztes Jahr hatten wir das Glück, einer __ Bachstelze zusehen zu können, wie sie immer um den Teich hüpfte und - hoffentlich - Mückenlarven rauspickte.
Dieses Jahr habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen, aber eine Amsel hat den Teich für sich entdeckt und holt sich im flachen Bereich unermüdlich was zu Essen. Dann badet sie. Sie wirft auch energisch die Algenhäufchen wieder ins Wasser, die ich am Rand trocknen lasse. Bis jetzt habe ich sie verdächtigt, aber heute auf frischer Tat ertappt!
Sehr netter Vogel, gar nicht scheu, aber ich komme kaum mehr zur Gartenarbeit, weil ich ja immer rumsitzen und zusehen muss.

Ich habe auch schon letztens wieder ein Paar Fledermäuse gesehen. Die halten mir die Stechmücken vom Leibe vor langer Zeit gab es hier schon Fledermäuse, aber durch die Umwandlung der Schrebergärten in eine Siedlung waren sie über 10 Jahre lang nicht mehr zu sehen.

Auch im beginnenden zweiten Jahr bin ich noch genau so vom Teich begeistert wie am Anfang, eigentlich ist ja nur schade dass ich zum Arbeiten muss, und auch für sonstiges störendes wie Schlafen / Gartenarbeit usw geht kostbare Teichzeit drauf

So, genug geschrieben, muss jetzt zurück und meinen Tee am Teich trinken!


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2022)

Europa schrieb:


> So, genug geschrieben, muss jetzt zurück und meinen Tee am Teich trinken!


Wie jetzt?
Selbst immer gerne Bilder schauen aber ohne selbige wieder verschwinden 
Das geht nun wirklich nicht 
Zur Amsel (oder vielleicht doch eine Drossel?), die holt sich auch gerne __ Moos für ihr Nest. 
Fledermäuse sind schon coole Flugkünstler. Besonders wenn sie zum trinken kommen. Das geht jedoch meist nur wenn sie danach wieder leicht irgendwo hochklettern können, zum weiter flattern. Also gerne geschützt sind vor Feinden und dann wiederum freies Start- und Flugfeld. 
Viel Spaß beim weiteren beobachten und  trinken.


----------



## Europa (2. Mai 2022)

Hast ja recht, deswegen habe ich jetzt auch ein Video von der Amsel (die auch zur großen Drosselfamilie gehört), da sieht man auch ein bisschen den unfertigen Teich...
Vielleicht holt sie auch __ Moos wenn ich sie nicht beobachte. Bis jetzt ist sie noch nie mit ihrem Fund weggeflogen, sondern frisst was sie holt.

Die Fledermäuse habe ich bis jetzt noch nie trinken sehen, bin ja mal gespannt!

- leider ist die Videodatei zu voluminös, und ich auf'm Handy, ich versuche sie zu kompressieren. - habe es versucht, auch Fotos können nicht hochgeladen werden, weil sie zu voluminös sind  komisch


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2022)

Videos am besten über YouTube (oder ähnlichen) hochladen und dann hierher verlinken.


----------



## Europa (2. Mai 2022)

Schon mal ein paar Fotos. Die Verlinkung per YouTube mache ich mal wenn es regnet!


----------



## Europa (24. Aug. 2022)

Ich stelle fest, dass meine Teichpflanzen dieses (zweite) Jahr viel besser wachsen. Vielleicht lag es auch am verregneten Sommer letztes Jahr. Vor allem das __ Hornblatt wächst wie verrückt und hat den ganzen Flachbereich kolonisiert.

Vermutlich liegt es auch an dem Pflanzenwachstum, dass sich die Sichtweite (oder besser Sichttiefe) um einiges verbessert hat. Klar das Wasser ist eher braun aber das macht mir nichts aus.
Ich kann jetzt zwei Stufen tief den Grund sehen oder zumindest erahnen. Das Thermometer, das letztes Jahr ins dunkle Nichts verschwand, hat seine konkrete Tiefe preisgegeben (ca 60-80cm tief)

Vorteil der Bäume ringsum den Teich: Das Wasser ist immer kalt bis kühl. Nach zwei drei Wochen größter Hitze waren mal gerade so 21° festzustellen (also auf ca 60cm Tiefe) der Nachteil ist natürlich, dass immer eine längere Anpassungszeit erforderlich ist um reinzugehen. Toll ist aber dass der Wasserpegel nur langsam fällt. Diesen Sommer fiel der Pegel in zwei Wochen Abwesenheit und Dauerhitze (über 30°) nur ca 4cm, vielleicht 5.
Das bedeutet wohl, dass ich den Teich wie gewünscht nur über Regenwasser auffüllen kann, die 3000l in den Zisternen plus Dacheinführung bei Regen haben dieses Jahr genügt, sogar über 1000l Puffer war noch vorhanden.

Viel mehr __ Libellen als letztes Jahr schwirren über den Teich, eine Gruppe Bachstelzen kommt jeden Abend kurz vor Dunkelheit : mein __ Holunder und der alte efeubedeckte __ Flieder wurden als Schlafplatz auserkoren. Leider stehe ich nie früh genug auf um sie gehen zu sehen!


----------



## Kolja (25. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Tonja,
das sieht ja alles wunderbar verwunschen bei dir aus. Ein echter Märchenteich mit Licht und Schatten.
Wunderbar, dass du zufrieden bist.
Weiterhin alles Gute


----------

